# Price?



## ecl (Apr 15, 2008)

I have a friend trying to sell a 1985 200 Z and wondering about a price to ask? It has 52000 miles, and is in excellent condition been garaged since day one. Interior is like brand new as well as exterior. Nothing wrong with it they just dont have a need for it any more and dont want it taking up a spot in garage any more. Any advise on this would be great.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Use New Car Prices, Used Car Pricing, Car Reviews by Edmunds Car Buying Guide or New Car Prices and Used Car Blue Book Values - Official Kelley Blue Book Site to get a idea of market price for the Z31.


----------



## ecl (Apr 15, 2008)

I would use Kelly Blue Book however it only goes back as for as '88 but will try edmunds. thanks alot


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

You're welcome!


----------



## thomasz (Apr 25, 2008)

I could talk with everyone to know this info and I contact with you.


----------

